# N. Korea warns US troops threaten 'all-out war'



## Misfit

N. Korea warns US troops threaten 'all-out war' | News.com.au

NORTH Korea on Friday called for the withdrawal of US troops from South Korea, saying their prolonged presence could spawn an "all-out war". 

The US troops' presence has turned the Korean peninsula into "the world's biggest hotspot", the North's foreign ministry said in a statement carried by the official Korean Central News Agency.

"If the US seeks to keep its forces in South Korea, contrary to the unanimous desire of the regional people, it had better get itself ready to taste an all-out war with (North Korea)," it said.


----------



## Cheeky1

Well, that doesn't make much sense.

Wouldn't make a much sense to back down either...


----------



## BOP

Cheeky1 said:


> Well, that doesn't make much sense.
> 
> Wouldn't make a much sense to back down either...



The Won would apologize, but he's way too absorbed in trying to convince his worshipers to vote for him again.


----------



## aps45819

they've been saying that for the last 50 years.


----------



## JPCusick

*Repair.*



Misfit said:


> *N. Korea warns US troops threaten 'all-out war'*
> 
> N. Korea warns US troops threaten 'all-out war' | News.com.au
> 
> NORTH Korea on Friday called for the withdrawal of US troops from South Korea, saying their prolonged presence could spawn an "all-out war".
> 
> The US troops' presence has turned the Korean peninsula into "the world's biggest hotspot", the North's foreign ministry said in a statement carried by the official Korean Central News Agency.
> 
> "If the US seeks to keep its forces in South Korea, contrary to the unanimous desire of the regional people, it had better get itself ready to taste an all-out war with (North Korea)," it said.



It looks to me that they are just telling the reality in simple and straight forward words with due honesty and accuracy.

The USA has no real right or business being in that area, and we had no real right to have ever entered into that arena.

We the USA are the only one who refuse to make peace (they rightly refuse to surrender), and we are the ones paying a huge price to keep our military in a foreign Country.

They are the Koreans as in they are the ones who belong there.


----------



## RPMDAD

JPCusick said:


> It looks to me that they are just telling the reality in simple and straight forward words with due honesty and accuracy.
> 
> The USA has no real right or business being in that area, and we had no real right to have ever entered into that arena.
> 
> We the USA are the only one who refuse to make peace (they rightly refuse to surrender), and we are the ones paying a huge price to keep our military in a foreign Country.
> 
> They are the Koreans as in they are the ones who belong there.


Sir, the more i read your posts the bigger the idiot you become. You obviously hate anything white or American. You have such a problem with this country why don't you move over to Africa or any other country of your choosing and see how you assimilate yourself into that environment. I see a big fail. You have nothing good at all to say about America, so why don't you just leave.  That is all ,continue on with your rants.
  You seem to be a big fan of British Royalty, go move to the UK.


----------



## Bay_Kat

RPMDAD said:


> Sir, the more i read your posts the bigger the idiot you become. You obviously hate anything white or American. You have such a problem with this country why don't you move over to Africa or any other country of your choosing and see how you assimilate yourself into that environment. I see a big fail. You have nothing good at all to say about America, so why don't you just leave.  That is all ,continue on with your rants.
> You seem to be a big fan of British Royalty, go move to the UK.



Thank you!  I've said this before.  I've never seen a more un American than JPC. \


----------



## RoseRed

RPMDAD said:


> Sir, the more i read your posts the bigger the idiot you become. You obviously hate anything white or American. You have such a problem with this country why don't you move over to Africa or any other country of your choosing and see how you assimilate yourself into that environment. I see a big fail. You have nothing good at all to say about America, so why don't you just leave.  That is all ,continue on with your rants.
> You seem to be a big fan of British Royalty, go move to the UK.



He won't move because he probably won't get their public dole.  If they have it.


----------



## Bay_Kat

RoseRed said:


> He won't move because he probably won't get their public dole.  If they have it.



That's a good point.


----------



## Dutch6

JPCusick said:


> It looks to me that they are just telling the reality in simple and straight forward words with due honesty and accuracy.
> 
> The USA has no real right or business being in that area, and we had no real right to have ever entered into that arena.
> 
> We the USA are the only one who refuse to make peace (they rightly refuse to surrender), and we are the ones paying a huge price to keep our military in a foreign Country.
> 
> They are the Koreans as in they are the ones who belong there.


STOP BREATHING MY AIR you POS!


----------



## bcp

JPCusick said:


> It looks to me that they are just telling the reality in simple and straight forward words with due honesty and accuracy.
> :





> *NORTH Korea* on Friday called for the withdrawal of US troops from *South Korea*



Ok, Im going to try to go about it differently this time.
 JPC, North Korea and South Korea dont like each other. North Korea does not like the U.S South Korea likes us more.

 North Korea most likely wants the U.S out of South Korea so they can attack without our intervention.

 Heres the deal. They know we will whoop them. (unless they go nuke, but then why would they, they might win the physical war, but the would destroy the land they want) 
 So, they throw out a threat, get out or we will beat you up. They know they cant beat us so this is their only hope.

 Lets say we leave. Monday, lets pick monday, we take all our toys and go home.
 by Friday, North Korea is marching into South Korea and we lose one of our last democracies in that territory.

 Until South Korea asks us to leave, we have to stay.


----------



## hooknline

aps45819 said:


> they've been saying that for the last 50 years.



Send them the kids story about boy who cried wolf.








Dutch6 said:


> STOP BREATHING MY AIR you POS!



LOL


----------



## aps45819

RPMDAD said:


> Sir, the more i read your posts the bigger the idiot you become. You obviously hate anything white or American.



It's understandable.

All the white Americans he sees in the mirror are child deserting scumbags who live on the charity of other Americans.


----------



## JPCusick

*Repair.*



bcp said:


> Ok, Im going to try to go about it differently this time.


 
You "bcp" have just demonstrated a superiority over your trashy comrades, which means now I am going to have to withdraw some of the nasty insults that I have thought about you.

Perhaps this is just a temporary phenomenon?



bcp said:


> JPC, North Korea and South Korea dont like each other. North Korea does not like the U.S South Korea likes us more.



You really are just referring to the puppet gov we have set up in South Korea, and we have our American arsenal of weapons pointed at both the North and at the South, so yes the South likes us at the point of a gun.

If, as we are told, the South Korea Republic is so well developed and richer and better armed - then we the USA have no need to protect the South from the weaker North - but for unreal reason we have to defend the stronger South from the weaker North - which is thereby a lie.



bcp said:


> North Korea most likely wants the U.S out of South Korea so they can attack without our intervention.



South Korea has double the population of the North, link, and the people of both North and South Korea are of the same race, and before the military occupation by the USA the Korean people lived happily together crossing from one side to the other - except then there was no North and South divide as the divide only happened by the US military occupation of the southern peninsula.

North Korea is not enemies with their own brethren in South Korea, as they are only enemies with our foreign occupation by America who threatens everything and everyone. 

Link = Today, U.S. military officers prefer to deal with conservative, pro-American veterans groups and tend to dismiss anti-base activists as radicals or North Korean sympathisers. 



bcp said:


> Heres the deal. They know we will whoop them. (unless they go nuke, but then why would they, they might win the physical war, but the would destroy the land they want)
> So, they throw out a threat, get out or we will beat you up. They know they cant beat us so this is their only hope.



You are mostly correct in that - as the USA is an international bully, as we threaten the entire world with our military violence.

The North stands up to the bully because they are willing to fight the bully even if they must lose the fight, it is very brave and honorable of the North.



bcp said:


> Lets say we leave. Monday, lets pick monday, we take all our toys and go home.
> by Friday, North Korea is marching into South Korea and we lose one of our last democracies in that territory.



There is no reason to expect the North to invade the South, but even if they did the South Koreans have a huge military supplied by the USA, link HERE, and that does not include the US military in their Country, and South Korea has over double the population of the North, so smaller guys do not attack bigger guys, and if they did then we could expect for the South to win such a war without any help from the USA.



bcp said:


> Until South Korea asks us to leave, we have to stay.



Their gov is a puppet gov propped up by the USA military.

So if the USA were to leave, then the Korean people could and would elect their own leaders, and they would start handling their own business, as they do not need our military occupation.




++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++




RPMDAD said:


> Sir, the more i read your posts the bigger the idiot you become. You obviously hate anything white or American. You have such a problem with this country why don't you move over to Africa or any other country of your choosing and see how you assimilate yourself into that environment. I see a big fail. You have nothing good at all to say about America, so why don't you just leave.  That is all ,continue on with your rants.
> You seem to be a big fan of British Royalty, go move to the UK.



I do not hate my Country - no, as I just hate what trashy people have done to my Country.

It makes more sense to me that the hateful warmongers and bigots in our USA are the ones who need to be put down.

I would not want the American warmongers and bigots to move out of my USA because nobody else and no other Country would deserve to have our trash dumped onto them.

For me to leave my USA and go to Africa or to Britain then that would be like me abandoning my ship instead of me staying here and me helping to save our America from the warmongers and bigots that do infest our population here.

If you believe that you and your own nasty kind are the owners or the rightful representatives of this USA then you are mistaken, and you need to be given a more proper taste of your rightful and determined opposition.


----------



## spr1975wshs

As my mouse has a good scroll function, I am able to just slide by JPC's attempt at using letters to form literate words when someone else quotes him, he's in my kill file (for those of you who remember Usenet  ).

As for North Korea, most of what they spew is for domestic consumption to help keep their own people cowed.

An example of Paradisaical Communism, the "People's Republic" of North Korea, isn't; "Animal Farm" in live action.


----------



## JPCusick

*Repair.*



spr1975wshs said:


> As for North Korea, most of what they spew is for domestic consumption to help keep their own people cowed.



It seems to me that applies more accurately to our USA.

In that the American propaganda is primarily intended to mislead the American public opinion regarding the realities of the united Korea.


----------



## bcp

Having a base in South Korea also gives us advantage should china or Russia decide it would be a good idea to go after the U.S


----------



## gemma_rae

*Thorazine posting*



JPCusick said:


>



What he really meant.


----------



## JPCusick

*Repair.*



bcp said:


> Having a base in South Korea also gives us advantage should china or Russia decide it would be a good idea to go after the U.S



That is about it - plain and simple.

We had no right or business going into Korea in the first place, and we have no right or business to be there ever after.

It is an American military occupation of an innocent and harmless Country who we have divided and abused for far to long.

North Korea who openly defies the American bully is the true noble character there.


----------



## czygvtwkr




----------



## aps45819

JPCusick said:


> That is about it - plain and simple.
> 
> We had no right or business going into Korea in the first place, and we have no right or business to be there ever after.
> 
> It is an American military occupation of an innocent and harmless Country who we have divided and abused for far to long.
> 
> North Korea who openly defies the American bully is the true noble character there.



It's called a commitment. You might have heard of actually doing something they promised to do. We told the Korean government we'd help them out if the Chinese invaded. 
The Chinese invaded and we _honored our commitment_. 
I know words like honor and commitment my seem strange to someone who abandoned their children but most folks understand the concept.
After we and a lot of other countries fought the invaders to a standstill, the U.N. negotiated a peace that divided the country.
We are there at the request of the legitimate government of Korea to help deter another invasion from the north.

... and you're an idiot


----------



## gemma_rae

*Please help the Mentally Ill in SoMD*



aps45819 said:


> We are there at the request of the legitimate government of Korea to help deter another invasion from the north.
> 
> ... and you're an idiot



Jimmy can't handle the truth, and here's why:

I have concluded that Jimmy is severely challenged by logical thought. This could be due to any number of psychological/mental issues of his age group. 

As evidence I call attention to his physical appearance in his avatar. Note the blank expression on his face and the vacant staring eyes. The lights are on but obviously there is no one home. Quite frankly I am amazed he is able to post at all.

So in summary, arguing with Jimmy is an excercise in futility. I think I'll just talk to an empty chair instead, the result will be the same.


----------



## nhboy

aps45819 said:


> We told the Korean government we'd help them out if the Chinese invaded.  The Chinese invaded and we _honored our commitment_.


----------



## Gilligan

nhboy said:


>



The man I'm named for was killed as a result of exactly that. Explain to me..you piece of utter worthless #### ..why that is funny.

William Harris Isbell, Jr., Lieutenant Colonel, United States Army


----------



## nhboy

Gilligan said:


> The man I'm named for was killed as a result of exactly that. Explain to me..you piece of utter worthless #### ..why that is funny. William Harris Isbell, Jr., Lieutenant Colonel, United States Army



Now, now don't become emotional, just figure it out for yourself asswipe.


----------



## RoseRed

nhboy said:


> Now, now don't become emotional, just figure it out for yourself asswipe.



Wow.  That was cruel.


----------



## Gilligan

RoseRed said:


> Wow.  That was cruel.



He's too much of a pissant to actually pull off "cruel". He can manage "lame" OK, though, and does quite often.


----------



## nhboy

"We told the Korean government we'd help them out if the Chinese invaded. The Chinese invaded and we honored our commitment."

It's still funny!


----------



## JPCusick

*Repair.*



aps45819 said:


> It's called a commitment. You might have heard of actually doing something they promised to do. We told the Korean government we'd help them out if the Chinese invaded.
> The Chinese invaded and we _honored our commitment_.
> 
> After we and a lot of other countries fought the invaders to a standstill, the U.N. negotiated a peace that divided the country.



Not only is it NOT a "commitment" but that is not accurate history either.

We the USA were the invaders into Korea, and it was China who THEN came in to repel our invasion and it was China who maintained their "commitment" to the Korean people, and it was China who fought the American invaders to a standstill.

The UN negotiated "peace" is entirely based on the ugly reality that the powerful American invaders refuse to leave that neutral Country of Korea.



aps45819 said:


> We are there at the request of the legitimate government of Korea to help deter another invasion from the north.



The gov imposed onto the Southern part of Korea is an American puppet regime which exist at the point of American military threats.

The larger and stronger southern part does not need any protection from the smaller and weaker northern part, but the American puppet gov needs the protection or else that puppet would fall - and rightly so.


----------



## Namikazenaru

JPCusick said:


> Not only is it NOT a "commitment" but that is not accurate history either.
> 
> We the USA were the invaders into Korea, and it was China who THEN came in to repel our invasion and it was China who maintained their "commitment" to the Korean people, and it was China who fought the American invaders to a standstill.
> 
> The UN negotiated "peace" is entirely based on the ugly reality that the powerful American invaders refuse to leave that neutral Country of Korea.
> 
> 
> 
> The gov imposed onto the Southern part of Korea is an American puppet regime which exist at the point of American military threats.
> 
> The larger and stronger southern part does not need any protection from the smaller and weaker northern part, but the American puppet gov needs the protection or else that puppet would fall - and rightly so.



First off you are beyond stupid. Second if you did any research your would see that North Korea has 10 million troops while the south only has 8.5 million.
Lastly, you need to educate yourself even further into why Korea was divided in North and south. We freed Korea from the grasp of the Japanese military at the end of WWII.

As agreed with the Soviet Union the 38th Parrallel was formed, The soviets put a communist government in the North. It is also well accepted that the North attacked the south. And you also fail to mention the UN agreed to intervene in the first place asking UN members to provide military assistance to the south with resolution 83. This wasn't a US only operation.

If you look at polls taken in the south, The msot hated man in the south was Kim-jung Il. The people in the south have no love for the government of the North.

So in general things I have learned about you, the racist JP:
1. You are a big racist
2. You have a largely outdated view of women
3. You are lazy and have only been a drain on society
4. You are hypocritical
5. You sympathize with North Korea which is known to starve their people to death


----------



## JPCusick

*Repair.*



Namikazenaru said:


> You sympathize with North Korea which is known to starve their people to death



The USA has orchestrated a food embargo against the north part of Korea, and we the USA deny food from those Korean people, and our American gov uses the food as a weapon demanding that the Korean people surrender to the American invaders if they want us to allow the food into Korea.

The USA has a food embargo against Korea, along with many other embargoes against the Korean people.

Link = Sixty Years of Failed North Korea Sanctions by Christine Ahn -- Antiwar.com


----------



## Gilligan

JPCusick said:


> The USA has orchestrated a food embargo against the north part of Korea, :


----------



## Namikazenaru

JPCusick said:


> The USA has orchestrated a food embargo against the north part of Korea, and we the USA deny food from those Korean people, and our American gov uses the food as a weapon demanding that the Korean people surrender to the American invaders if they want us to allow the food into Korea.
> 
> The USA has a food embargo against Korea, along with many other embargoes against the Korean people.
> 
> Link = Sixty Years of Failed North Korea Sanctions by Christine Ahn -- Antiwar.com



We were completely willing to give North Korea a very large aid package earlier in the year. Though we told them they could not do a missile test in which they are developing intercontinental Ballistic Missiles. At the same time they are also making weapons grade atomic material. We don't need a country which is constantly making threats and even performing unprovoked attacks, to have nuclear weapons capabilities.

Also, is it the US's fault that North Korea spends its money to develop nuclear weapons and the missiles to deliver them instead of spending money to help and feed it's own people. I know you think it’s the US's job to give out handouts (because that's how you live your life), but we can expect simple things from the North if we are going to give them aid, especially stop their acts of aggression.


----------



## JPCusick

*Repair.*



Namikazenaru said:


> We were completely willing to give North Korea a very large aid package earlier in the year. Though we told them they could not do a missile test in which they are developing intercontinental Ballistic Missiles. At the same time they are also making weapons grade atomic material. We don't need a country which is constantly making threats and even performing unprovoked attacks, to have nuclear weapons capabilities.
> 
> Also, is it the US's fault that North Korea spends its money to develop nuclear weapons and the missiles to deliver them instead of spending money to help and feed it's own people. I know you think it’s the US's job to give out handouts (because that's how you live your life), but we can expect simple things from the North if we are going to give them aid, especially stop their acts of aggression.



It is people like me who make peace.

It is people like your self who make wars.


----------



## Namikazenaru

JPCusick said:


> It is people like me who make peace.
> 
> It is people like your self who make wars.



It's people like you who appease people like Hitler. How would it sound that the whole world is telling North Korea to stop developing their Nuclear weapons and then we go ahead and give them food aid after they do their tests? That's not going to stop their shenanigans. If anything it will embolden them. I'm sorry you can't wrap your narrow mind around concepts like this.  The only way North Korea is going to stop being an aggressive regime is if the people of North Korea expel the little dictator.

People like you don't do anything because just as it sounds you don't do anything. You don't work, you don't get out and make it count, you just sit around being useless.


----------



## Hank

nhboy said:
			
		

> Now, now don't become emotional, just figure it out for yourself asswipe.


----------



## bresamil

JPCusick said:


> we have our American arsenal of weapons pointed at both the North and at the South, so yes the South likes us at the point of a gun.



You have no idea where our American arsenal of weapons are pointed.  You have neither the security clearance nor need to know where our American arsenal of weapons are pointed.  In fact, I'm relatively certain you are among those that would be the very last to know.


----------



## Namikazenaru

bresamil said:


> JPCusick said:
> 
> 
> 
> we have our American arsenal of weapons pointed at both the North and at the South, so yes the South likes us at the point of a gun.
> 
> 
> 
> You have no idea where our American arsenal of weapons are pointed.  You have neither the security clearance nor need to know where our American arsenal of weapons are pointed.  In fact, I'm relatively certain you are among those that would be the very last to know.
Click to expand...


He likes to think he knows things. The voices inside his head tells him what to say.


----------



## Gilligan

JPCusick said:


> It is people like me who make peace.
> 
> :



Example?


----------



## JPCusick

*Repair.*



Namikazenaru said:


> It's people like you who appease people like Hitler.



Our own warmongers say such as that, but it was the fact that Hitler rejected the appeasement which is the reason why the allies demanded an unconditional surrender and Nazi Germany was completely crushed accordingly.

Hitler was the warmonger who rejected any appeasement and he rightly paid heavy for his stubborn stance.

When America rejects any appeasements then we set ourselves up for our own ultimate failure - and rightly so.

Today it is our own USA who has become the evil empire to the world.



Namikazenaru said:


> How would it sound that the whole world is telling North Korea to stop developing their Nuclear weapons and then we go ahead and give them food aid after they do their tests? That's not going to stop their shenanigans. If anything it will embolden them. I'm sorry you can't wrap your narrow mind around concepts like this.  The only way North Korea is going to stop being an aggressive regime is if the people of North Korea expel the little dictator.



We the USA are the aggressor in Korea.

We the USA are the ones with our nuclear weapons in their homeland.

The North Korean Republic is not against the South, as the North is only against us the foreign invaders.



Namikazenaru said:


> People like you don't do anything because just as it sounds you don't do anything. You don't work, you don't get out and make it count, you just sit around being useless.



I do regret that you would feel this way about me, but you really are not better than I.

It is only your self who has to take personal shots at me in your vain attempt to make your self as righteous, but I know better than that.


----------



## Pushrod

JPCusick said:


> I do not hate my Country - no, as I just hate what trashy people have done to my Country.
> 
> It makes more sense to me that the hateful warmongers and bigots in our USA *are the ones who need to be put down*.
> 
> I would not want the American warmongers and bigots to move out of my USA because nobody else and no other Country would deserve to have our trash dumped onto them.
> 
> For me to leave my USA and go to Africa or to Britain then that would be like me abandoning my ship instead of me staying here and me helping to save our America from the warmongers and bigots that do infest our population here.
> 
> If you believe that you and your own nasty kind are the owners or the rightful representatives of this USA then you are mistaken, and you need to be given a more proper taste of your rightful and determined opposition.



And this is the frightening thing about the progressives mindset, JPC and his like-minded ilk that are in charge of the country at the moment, if given the leeway would commit genecide within our own borders to get rid of those people who do not share the same sick liberal ideas that they possess.

You would be laughable JPC, if you didn't mean every word you said. Because of people like you, there WILL be a civil war in this country again.


----------



## Namikazenaru

JPCusick said:


> Our own warmongers say such as that, but it was the fact that Hitler rejected the appeasement which is the reason why the allies demanded an unconditional surrender and Nazi Germany was completely crushed accordingly.
> 
> Hitler was the warmonger who rejected any appeasement and he rightly paid heavy for his stubborn stance.
> 
> When America rejects any appeasements then we set ourselves up for our own ultimate failure - and rightly so.
> 
> Today it is our own USA who has become the evil empire to the world.
> 
> 
> 
> We the USA are the aggressor in Korea.
> 
> We the USA are the ones with our nuclear weapons in their homeland.
> 
> The North Korean Republic is not against the South, as the North is only against us the foreign invaders.
> 
> 
> 
> I do regret that you would feel this way about me, but you really are not better than I.
> 
> It is only your self who has to take personal shots at me in your vain attempt to make your self as righteous, but I know better than that.



A lot of false statements again. Where do I start? The allies tried to appease Hitler in the stages before the War, we let him take territories without any response and let them fortify their positions and feed more materials into their war machine. It wasn't until the allies realized that letting them have what they wanted didn't work and then we went in. There are governments you just can't be diplomatic with and North Korea is one of those governments. Peace is always the first option but should never be the only option. A concept I know you just can't comprehend. Broaden your mind.

The US stays on the south side of the 38th Parallel, we are not being aggressive there. We are holding a defensive border. Again, if the North never attacked back in the 50's, the US would not be there in the first place. The US initially wanted nothing to do with Korea and saw Japan as the buffer zone.

To say the North is not against the south is complete and utter nonsense. The North continuously blasts the south government and people on their state run television. More often than not they don't even mention the US. Also, when the North was being extremely aggressive last year they sunk a south Korean Navy vessel without warning and they also shelled a south Korean island where there is no US presence. 

And as with your comment of where the US weapons are pointed, you have no idea where US nuclear weapons are. So stop saying things that have no basis of fact just to make yourself sound like you know what you are talking about.

And to be honest JP, I don't see myself better than many people.Thoguh I do say you are being useless in your life. I am jsut making an obvious observation. If the shoe fits wear it. I pay taxes and contribute my fair share. Even though I work a full time job I still find time to volunteer my time. You sir have no excuse to be as useless as you are.


----------



## bresamil

JPCusick said:


> The North Korean Republic is not against the South, as the North is only against us the foreign invaders.



Do you live in North Korea?  Are you a North Korean Republic government official? How do you know their stance?  Please base your on actual personal knowledge gained in North Korea and not some article or propaganda.


----------



## Gilligan

JPCusick said:


> The North Korean Republic is not against the South, as the North is only against us the foreign invaders.
> 
> :



ahh. That explains why the North invaded the South in 1950.

Doesn't it?


----------



## JPCusick

*Repair.*



Namikazenaru said:


> A lot of false statements again. Where do I start? The allies tried to appease Hitler in the stages before the War, we let him take territories without any response and let them fortify their positions and feed more materials into their war machine. It wasn't until the allies realized that letting them have what they wanted didn't work and then we went in. There are governments you just can't be diplomatic with and North Korea is one of those governments. Peace is always the first option but should never be the only option. A concept I know you just can't comprehend. Broaden your mind.
> 
> The US stays on the south side of the 38th Parallel, we are not being aggressive there. We are holding a defensive border. Again, if the North never attacked back in the 50's, the US would not be there in the first place. The US initially wanted nothing to do with Korea and saw Japan as the buffer zone.
> 
> To say the North is not against the south is complete and utter nonsense. The North continuously blasts the south government and people on their state run television. More often than not they don't even mention the US. Also, when the North was being extremely aggressive last year they sunk a south Korean Navy vessel without warning and they also shelled a south Korean island where there is no US presence.
> 
> And as with your comment of where the US weapons are pointed, you have no idea where US nuclear weapons are. So stop saying things that have no basis of fact just to make yourself sound like you know what you are talking about.
> 
> And to be honest JP, I don't see myself better than many people.Thoguh I do say you are being useless in your life. I am jsut making an obvious observation. If the shoe fits wear it. I pay taxes and contribute my fair share. Even though I work a full time job I still find time to volunteer my time. You sir have no excuse to be as useless as you are.



This just goes back to what I already said:

Your kind just have a violent perspective on everything, as your kind will always make wars on top of more wars.

People like myself will seek out and find ways of making peace and at stopping the wars.

You will always be righteous on your own side because you believe in the use of brute force to get your own way against other people.

For me you are the same ugly violent stereo type that never goes away.


----------



## Namikazenaru

JPCusick said:


> This just goes back to what I already said:
> 
> Your kind just have a violent perspective on everything, as your kind will always make wars on top of more wars.
> 
> People like myself will seek out and find ways of making peace and at stopping the wars.
> 
> You will always be righteous on your own side because you believe in the use of brute force to get your own way against other people.
> 
> For me you are the same ugly violent stereo type that never goes away.



To this whole forum you are nothing but the village idiot. You're just upset I made many valid points against your pure nonsense. North Korea is a regime that will not change through diplomacy. We had that food package all ready to go. They agreed to not do anymore testing. Great, there was a new leader in North Korea and might be more reasonable than his father. Then, he broke his promise and went forth with weapons testing. This is what North Korea does, they come out wanting a peace branch, our side goes for it and then they go against their word. You can't negotiate with people like that. I have not once said we go to war with North Korea (even though you try to insert those words in my mouth) but we aren't going to toss gifts their feet or abandon our FRIENDS in the south. The North has no right to request we leave land that does not belong to them. The U.S. leaving would only lead to a war over there. The north dare not attack when we are stationed there.


----------



## JPCusick

*Repair.*



Gilligan said:


> That explains why the North invaded the South in 1950.



It seems odd that you who repeatedly ask for a link to such claims and yet you never give any such link your self.

And no, I am not asking you for any link - TIA.

There really was only one Korea and it was the USA who demanded that their Country be divided by the force of arms into a "north and south".

The northern part of Korea did enter into the southern peninsula in order to reunite their own Country as one Country instead of two.

The USA was wrong to interfere and to forcibly divide their Country with our brute force.

As such we the USA have been wrong ever after - over 60 years now and continuing our ongoing wrong.


----------



## Gilligan

JPCusick said:


> People like myself will seek out and find ways of making peace and at stopping the wars.



List the examples of the wars you stopped and the peace you made.


----------



## Gilligan

JPCusick said:


> There really was only one Korea and it was the USA who demanded that their Country be divided by the force of arms into a "north and south".



Have you ever been correct about anything in your entire sorry life?

The Korean peninsula was made a protectorate immediately after the war ended, with the US only governing the southern "half" and the Soviet Union the north.  

Then this happened:



> Though elections were scheduled, the Soviet Union refused to cooperate with United Nations plans to hold general and free elections in the two Koreas, and as a result, a Communist state was permanently established under Soviet auspices in the north



Look as I have, I've completely failed to find any references to any "forcible" US actions related to the permanent division of the Korean peninsula. Quite the opposite is true...of course.


----------



## Namikazenaru

JPCusick said:


> It seems odd that you who repeatedly ask for a link to such claims and yet you never give any such link your self.
> 
> And no, I am not asking you for any link - TIA.
> 
> There really was only one Korea and it was the USA who demanded that their Country be divided by the force of arms into a "north and south".
> 
> The northern part of Korea did enter into the southern peninsula in order to reunite their own Country as one Country instead of two.
> 
> The USA was wrong to interfere and to forcibly divide their Country with our brute force.
> 
> As such we the USA have been wrong ever after - over 60 years now and continuing our ongoing wrong.



The North entered the south under false claims that the south entered into their territory and they marched into the south to execute their government. The US intervened after the UN resolution 83 which asked member countries to intervene. The US was not unjust to help and was asked to help not only by the South Korean government but by the UN also. 

And I think you meant the North invaded the south. The South did not welcome the North and the north committed plenty of atrocities on their way down to the southern tip of Korea.


----------



## JPCusick

*Repair.*



Gilligan said:


> The Korean peninsula was made a protectorate immediately after the war ended, with the US only governing the southern "half" and the Soviet Union the north.



Korea did not need any protection after Japan moved out.

The USA had no rightful claim to any part of Korea.

But aside from arguing past history which makes no difference because our wrongs are already long standing, so we the USA have no business occupying Korea today and now.

We the USA are the occupiers, we are the threat of continual violence in Korea, we are the aggressor and the warmonger, and we need to move our American military out of Korea.

Nothing in the past justifies the American wrongdoing of today.


----------



## Namikazenaru

JPCusick said:


> Korea did not need any protection after Japan moved out.
> 
> The USA had no rightful claim to any part of Korea.
> 
> But aside from arguing past history which makes no difference because our wrongs are already long standing, so we the USA have no business occupying Korea today and now.
> 
> We the USA are the occupiers, we are the threat of continual violence in Korea, we are the aggressor and the warmonger, and we need to move our American military out of Korea.
> 
> Nothing in the past justifies the American wrongdoing of today.



The U.S. presence in Korea prevents violence, the north wants nothing more thna to attack the south but they can't. The south wants us to be there at the 38th parallel. Why don't you read something instead of listening to those crazy vocies in your head. Or how about you go to korea and listen to what the south korean people are saying. They want us there because they know how crazy the northern government is. If you go to South Korea and still don't beleive what even those people are saying, Go to North Korea. See how horrible the conditions are there because isntead of feeding their people they develop nuclear weapons.

The only wrong doers in Korea today is the government in the north.


----------



## JPCusick

*Repair.*



Namikazenaru said:


> The U.S. presence in Korea prevents violence, the north wants nothing more thna to attack the south but they can't. The south wants us to be there at the 38th parallel. Why don't you read something instead of listening to those crazy vocies in your head. Or how about you go to korea and listen to what the south korean people are saying. They want us there because they know how crazy the northern government is. If you go to South Korea and still don't beleive what even those people are saying, Go to North Korea. See how horrible the conditions are there because istead of feeding their people they develop nuclear weapons.
> 
> The only wrong doers in Korea today is the government in the north.



I am impressed by the courage and the strength of the North as they so openly defy you American warmongers.

America is some ten (10) years fighting against Afghanistan which was one of the smallest and weakest Countries in the world, so I say that you American warmongers better step down from your self righteous pedestal, because we are not so big and invincible as you might want us to be.

Some day the American occupiers will have to leave Korea, and then there will be celebrations all the way north and south.


----------



## Namikazenaru

JPCusick said:


> I am impressed by the courage and the strength of the North as they so openly defy you American warmongers.
> 
> America is some ten (10) years fighting against Afghanistan which was one of the smallest and weakest Countries in the world, so I say that you American warmongers better step down from your self righteous pedestal, because we are not so big and invincible as you might want us to be.
> 
> Some day the American occupiers will have to leave Korea, and then there will be celebrations all the way north and south.



There will be a war. Notice it’s only the North that wants us to leave. They want to invade the south, the south does not want to be governed by the north and really don't want its shambled economy.

You call the North brave. What's brave about watching your people starve because you rather develop weapons? What's brave about torturing your own citizens who question why conditions are so bad in the north and so good in the south? The racist JP you defend oppression and tyrants, you are not righteous by any means.


----------



## JPCusick

*Repair.*



Namikazenaru said:


> ... you are not righteous by any means.



 That was really funny. 

And I love the way you put that at the very end.

And of course it was your come-back at me for me calling you as "self righteous" and you saying that I am not.

Really really funny.


----------



## Namikazenaru

JPCusick said:


> That was really funny.
> 
> And I love the way you put that at the very end.
> 
> And of course it was your come-back at me for me calling you as "self righteous" and you saying that I am not.
> 
> Really really funny.



I was responding to your overall false statements and your support of oppressive and tyrannical regimes. I don't deem myself as righteous, I will let that all be sorted out when I die.


----------



## JPCusick

*Repair.*



Namikazenaru said:


> I don't deem myself as righteous, I will let that all be sorted out when I die.



Yeah sure - do the righteousness after you die - because you damn sure missed the boat here and now.


----------



## Namikazenaru

JPCusick said:


> Yeah sure - do the righteousness after you die - because you damn sure missed the boat here and now.



Am I the one supporting the government that starves and tortures its own citizens?
Am I the one who (in which over 80% of the voters agree) is a racist?
Am I the one who refused to support a child I brought into this world?
Am I the one who supports those who hide child sexual abusers?
Am I the one who expects that a women should only sit around and watch after the children?
Am I the one who leeches off society without giving a penny back?
Am I the one who volunteers 0 of my time even though I don't have a job?
Am I the one who commits a crime and expects to not get punished for it?

The answer to all of these are no for me and yes for you.

Because of your lack of comprehension let me put it more directly. I am not going to judge my own righteousness, I will let the Lord sort me out.

I will however point out hypocrisy and ignorance which you are overly abundant in. If those two things were worth anything you would rival Bill gates in wealth.


----------



## JPCusick

*Repair.*



Pushrod said:


> You would be laughable JPC, if you didn't mean every word you said. Because of people like you, there WILL be a civil war in this country again.



I like that idea of another civil war.

This time again the white bigots against everyone else, which again would be very similar to our last civil war.

Only this time there will not be any of that Abe Lincoln stuff of "*malice toward none, with charity for all*" oh no, not doing it that way this next time.


----------



## RoseRed

JPCusick said:


> I like that idea of another civil war.
> 
> This time again the white bigots against everyone else, which again would be very similar to our last civil war.
> 
> Only this time there will not be any of that Abe Lincoln stuff of "*malice toward none, with charity for all*" oh no, not doing it that way this next time.



Will you fight?

And what the heck does "Repair" mean?


----------



## Namikazenaru

JPCusick said:


> I like that idea of another civil war.
> 
> This time again the white bigots against everyone else, which again would be very similar to our last civil war.
> 
> Only this time there will not be any of that Abe Lincoln stuff of "*malice toward none, with charity for all*" oh no, not doing it that way this next time.



And you call everyone else warmongers, the hypocrisy grows.


----------



## JPCusick

*Repair.*



RoseRed said:


> Will you fight?



I myself am not really a fighter, or at least no physical fighting, 

but I can cheer from the sidelines for the side of righteousness against the evil.



RoseRed said:


> And what the heck does "Repair" mean?



To "repair" means to take some thing which is damaged or broken or defective and to make it better or make it functional.

I use it as a heading since it delivers a type of mentality which I promote - as in making the postings better and making the message better.

In the past people have been offended by my headings, even for simple headings like "reply" or "respond", and I really did not want to be seen as offensive to those other persons, and so I changed the heading to this more appropriate and more comfortable term of "repair".

:shrug:


----------



## MMDad

JPCusick said:


> I myself am not really a fighter, or at least no physical fighting,
> 
> but I can cheer from the sidelines for the side of righteousness against the evil.



You wouldn't last 30 seconds in a real war.


----------



## JPCusick

*Repair.*



Namikazenaru said:


> And you call everyone else warmongers, the hypocrisy grows.



I do not call everyone as a "warmonger" as I just call your self as one, and the Republican Party is dominated by warmongers, but there are many decent people who are not like your kind.

As such then I say you demonstrate that you really do not know what "hypocrisy" means, or at least you do not know how the word is properly applied, and I say you are just blindly using it as some name-calling to make your self to look mature when you are not.

The point being that when people fight back against the warmongers then that does not make them into hypocrites or turn them into warmongers too - no, because we defend with war against the warmongers and it is just defensive.

The Japanese warmongers attacked the USA in 1941 and then the USA responded to them with our defensive war, and in 1861 the southern rebel traitors attacked the US gov and so then the northern States under President Lincoln responded in defense against those who made the war.

Defending against the warmongers does not make the defenders into warmongers too - certainly not.

Your kind might think you can threaten violence and that decent people will not put your kind rightfully down - and that is an eternal mistake repeated throughout history by the warmongers - because decent people will put your kind down, and rightly so.


----------



## JPCusick

*Repair.*



MMDad said:


> You wouldn't last 30 seconds in a real war.



That would give me 30 seconds to cheer.

30 seconds to cheer for the right against the wrong.

That works for me.


----------



## Namikazenaru

JPCusick said:


> I do not call everyone as a "warmonger" as I just call your self as one, and the Republican Party is dominated by warmongers, but there are many decent people who are not like your kind.
> 
> As such then I say you demonstrate that you really do not know what "hypocrisy" means, or at least you do not know how the word is properly applied, and I say you are just blindly using it as some name-calling to make your self to look mature when you are not.
> 
> The point being that when people fight back against the warmongers then that does not make them into hypocrites or turn them into warmongers too - no, because we defend with war against the warmongers and it is just defensive.
> 
> The Japanese warmongers attacked the USA in 1941 and then the USA responded to them with our defensive war, and in 1861 the southern rebel traitors attacked the US gov and so then the northern States under President Lincoln responded in defense against those who made the war.
> 
> Defending against the warmongers does not make the defenders into warmongers too - certainly not.
> 
> Your kind might think you can threaten violence and that decent people will not put your kind rightfully down - and that is an eternal mistake repeated throughout history by the warmongers - because decent people will put your kind down, and rightly so.



moron you said you would love to see a civil war, you say you think you are peaceful. Thus you don't do as you say. Hypocrisy. The way you spout it its not a defensive war. And you are nowhere near decent. Notice the things I listed in post 60 which all relate to you. You are the worst kind of human being. I find it hard to even classify you as such.


----------



## JPCusick

*Repair.*



Namikazenaru said:


> you said you would love to see a civil war, you say you think you are peaceful. Thus you don't do as you say. Hypocrisy.



It is just that you do not understand.

I did not say that I was "peaceful" as you your self falsely injected that adverb into my words, as I said that I promote peace and I work for peace, and one big way of doing that is for decent people to retaliate against the ignorant trashy people like your self and whoop you all down into the ground and then we have a peaceful celebration over top of your expired carcasses.

There is nothing hypocritical for peaceful decent people to make righteous war against your kind of trashy warmongers in order to create peace.

Very much like the brave and honorable north Korean people who defy the American occupation of Korea.


----------



## Gilligan

JPCusick said:


> I use it as a heading since it delivers a type of mentality which I promote - as in making the postings better and making the message better.
> 
> :



  Is there a word that is synonymous with irony but descriptive of more extreme examples?


----------



## Gilligan

JPCusick said:


> I work for peace, and one big way of doing that is for decent people to retaliate against the ignorant trashy people like your self and whoop you all down into the ground and then we have a peaceful celebration over top of your expired carcasses.
> 
> :



Raging irony aside, we do that every Saturday afternoon at my place, weather permitting.

You're invited.


----------



## Namikazenaru

JPCusick said:


> It is just that you do not understand.
> 
> I did not say that I was "peaceful" as you your self falsely injected that adverb into my words, as I said that I promote peace and I work for peace, and one big way of doing that is for decent people to retaliate against the ignorant trashy people like your self and whoop you all down into the ground and then we have a peaceful celebration over top of your expired carcasses.
> 
> There is nothing hypocritical for peaceful decent people to make righteous war against your kind of trashy warmongers in order to create peace.
> 
> Very much like the brave and honorable north Korean people who defy the American occupation of Korea.



Sounds like warmongering to me. Guess what JP. Barely anyone shares your views. You are the extreme of the extreme and like with most extremes people do not share in your stance. It's you versus the world on your made up evils in this world. 

Again, nothing is honorable or brave about the North Korean government. 

Yet again you avoid answering to your wrong doings I listed in post 60. Also, you continue to support a government that could feed its citizens but instead starves them and tortures them so they can develop weapons to inflict harm on their neighbors. 

It may be a long shot but in the near future I will be reporting your wish of violence toward our brave soldiers on the 38th parallel, your support for the attacks on our diplomatic missions in Libya and Egypt, and your encouragement of a bloody civil war in this country to the proper officials. I can hope you in the least can be rejected your unrightful benefits as a supporter of terrorists though I feel you deserve jail time like any domestic terrorist. Department of homeland security does not take kindly to things like that.


----------



## JPCusick

*Repair.*



Namikazenaru said:


> Sounds like warmongering to me.



That is fine with me as you can call me whatever you want.

The big huge significant difference is that when I say it about you then my words are true and accurate, while your words are not.



Namikazenaru said:


> Guess what JP. Barely anyone shares your views. You are the extreme of the extreme and like with most extremes people do not share in your stance. It's you versus the world on your made up evils in this world.



I am quite capable to stand alone, and my truths are not subject to any majority vote, and I like rightful extremes.

It would be far more troubling if anyone in authority ever shared your ugly opinions.



Namikazenaru said:


> Again, nothing is honorable or brave about the North Korean government.



They defy their Country's invaders, and they defy the evil empire, and they self sacrifice for their greater cause, and so yes they are brave and honorable.



Namikazenaru said:


> Yet again you avoid answering to your wrong doings I listed in post 60. Also, you continue to support a government that could feed its citizens but instead starves them and tortures them so they can develop weapons to inflict harm on their neighbors.



You gave your own answers for both me and for your self in that posting, and I see nothing in that post worth my response.

If I thought it had any merit then I would have responded.



Namikazenaru said:


> It may be a long shot but in the near future I will be reporting your wish of violence toward our brave soldiers on the 38th parallel, your support for the attacks on our diplomatic missions in Libya and Egypt, and your encouragement of a bloody civil war in this country to the proper officials. I can hope you in the least can be rejected your unrightful benefits as a supporter of terrorists. Department of homeland security does not take kindly to things like that.



I can only hope that any one of them will tell you to grow-up, as maybe some one else can get through to your baby mentality.

Obviously you want to frighten me into submission, but I just view you as an overly emotional control freak that needs to grow up.


----------



## Namikazenaru

JPCusick said:


> That is fine with me as you can call me whatever you want.
> 
> The big huge significant difference is that when I say it about you then my words are true and accurate, while your words are not.
> 
> 
> 
> I am quite capable to stand alone, and my truths are not subject to any majority vote, and I like rightful extremes.
> 
> It would be far more troubling if anyone in authority ever shared your ugly opinions.
> 
> 
> 
> They defy their Country's invaders, and they defy the evil empire, and they self sacrifice for their greater cause, and so yes they are brave and honorable.
> 
> 
> 
> You gave your own answers for both me and for your self in that posting, and I see nothing in that post worth my response.
> 
> If I thought it had any merit then I would have responded.
> 
> 
> 
> I can only hope that any one of them will tell you to grow-up, as maybe some one else can get through to your baby mentality.
> 
> Obviously you want to frighten me into submission, but I just view you as an overly emotional control freak that needs to grow up.



I am not trying to frighten you into submission. I am legitly going to submit this complaint. You support terrorist attacks on US interests in other parts of the world, you support North Korea to take action on our troops in SOUTH Korea, and you support a civil war in this country to kill citizens that don't share your views. It's a legitimate complaint


----------



## JPCusick

*Repair.*



Namikazenaru said:


> I am not trying to frighten you into submission. I am legitly going to submit this complaint. You support terrorist attacks on US interests in other parts of the world, you support North Korea to take action on our troops in SOUTH Korea, and you support a civil war in this country to kill citizens that don't share your views. It's a legitimate complaint



"I can only hope that any one of them will tell you to grow-up, as maybe some one else can get through to your baby mentality.

... I just view you as an overly emotional control freak that needs to grow up."


----------



## Gilligan

JPCusick said:


> ... I just view you as an overly emotional control freak that needs to grow up."



I might have to check myself in soon..Irony Overdose.

You going to make it to our "Peace Whooping" party this weekend?


----------



## Namikazenaru

JPCusick said:


> "I can only hope that any one of them will tell you to grow-up, as maybe some one else can get through to your baby mentality.
> 
> ... I just view you as an overly emotional control freak that needs to grow up."



Again say what you want. You are encouraging violence against US citizens and US soldiers, that is not something taken lgihtly. Its one thing to have political views, its another to encourage violence against soldiers and citizens of the US. I don't care that you have your twisted political views. Where the line is drawn is your encouragement of American deaths to achieve your political wants.


----------



## JPCusick

*Repair.*



Namikazenaru said:


> Again say what you want. You are encouraging violence against US citizens and US soldiers, that is not something taken lightly. Its one thing to have political views, its another to encourage violence against soldiers and citizens of the US. I don't care that you have your twisted political views. Where the line is drawn is your encouragement of American deaths to achieve your political wants.



Your twisted interpretation of my words are only inside your own nasty mentality, and it is not real.

I am not encouraging any action of any kind against anybody, and especially no violence.

The problem is that your own vision is interpreted by your own character, and your garbage has nothing to do with me.

So please do go ahead and report me to anyone or to everyone - and maybe you could even tell them about my infamous "historic" truck too.


----------



## Gilligan

JPCusick said:


> I am not encouraging any action of any kind against anybody, and especially no violence.



yeah..we noticed. 



> I work for peace, and one big way of doing that is for decent people to retaliate against the ignorant trashy people like your self and *whoop you all down into the ground* and then we have a peaceful celebration *over top of your expired carcasses.*


----------



## Namikazenaru

JPCusick said:


> people to retaliate against the ignorant trashy people like your self and whoop you all down into the ground and then we have a peaceful celebration over top of your expired carcasses.



What was that about not wishing violence. When i have mroe time later I will collect more quotes.


----------

